# 4Wall Virtual Vendor Showcase April 20th-24th



## gafftaper (Apr 17, 2020)

4Wall is putting together a virtual convention next week with over 40 short product presentations. 

Here is the schedule of vendor presentations. 

Sign up and general information is here. Looks like fun!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

First up is GLP.





Highlights: 


New SceneX 5, 12, & 24 channel DMX Pixel Drivers
F34 Twisted DNA truss
FR-1 update, now available in a track mount!
New Impression FR10 Bar. 10 sources, 3.7°-35° independent zoom per source, 60w OSRAM RGBW source, even pixel spacing 
New lights: JDC Line coming soon!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up is Avolites



Highlights:


Synergy Software - Seamless integration between AV/ Media server and Avo console!
You can use video to pixel map your lights to seamlessly map your lights right alongside the video in realtime.
Pioneer CBJ integration in latest version

Q3 Media Server - 3D projection Mapping, Notch Visual Effects, and Autoblend projector blending.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up is ETC. https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/3159103494123641/



Highlights:

fos/4 Video Panels
Adds Long Wavelength Reds, very bright, gorgeous output. (Seriously, I'm drooling over the chance to get to play with these. The output looks so beautiful, like my old Lowel fixtures!)

Some hilarious bloopers in the video, I was laughing the whole time I wasn't drooling over those fos/4 fixtures.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up is Tomcat https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/236812297382400/



Highlights:

Training videos available: https://www.a4i.tv/
Stresses that now is the time to do maintenance and inspection, since there's more truss back at shops than ever before. References their latest manuals (updated in Jan 2020) and the ESTA TSP standard.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up is ACT Lighting: https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/226157071980722/



Highlights:

Mistral - 300W Spot Fixture (TC or S
Diablo - 300W Profile sister of Mistral, swaps out the static gobo wherrl for four curtain framing system
Perseo - 500W LED engine, Fully IP65 Media profile fixture (190 used in 2020 Superbowl!) 
Khamsin - 750W LED Workhorse in compact Ghibli format. (smallest, lightest fixture @ 80lbs in it's class)
Huracan-X - 1000W LED output !!
GrandMA 3 - New software version 1.1


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up, Vectorworks! https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/3044199059007690/



Highlights:

GDTF File importer into Vectorworks, and will export GDTF in MVR files
Vision can now update fixtures GDTF directly with the GDTF editor.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up, Motion Labs! https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/245418520158399/



Highlights:

Motion Labs is open! They offer chain hoist control, and power distribution. Some really nice stackable pagodas. 
Their tradeshow distro is really, really compact, very nice!
They also carry a full line of cables.
Load-cell and Encoder readers
Tons of cable testers that not only test continuity but connect to your computer for reporting and detailed reports


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next Up: Altman (Showing off their new Genesis console) https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/708159133322521/



Highlights:

New Genesis Console and Wing (Powered by LSC)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Next up: Canto USA https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/241305777230370/



Highlights:

Canto Retro HPL (Direct replacement for lamp in Source 4 PAR) - Really easy to install!
Canto Retro PAR (64, 56, and 38 replacements available) 
Simple to install, just remove wire mesh, insert into rear of fixture, reinstall retaining ring, and connect the power!
Rated for indoor use only!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 20, 2020)

Starts again tomorrow at 1pm EDT, with Chauvet Professional https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/361602551450432/



Highlights:


New IP65 Fixtures
IP65 Maverick Storm 1 Wash
IP65 Maverick Storm 1 Spot (Includes this amazing auto sunscreen!)
IP65 Rogue Outcast 1 Hybrid
IP65 Rogue Oucast 1 Beam (coming soon)

Latest Rogue Series
R1 BeamWash - 5°-60° zoom!
R2X Wash - 25% brighter than the R2, new pixel options
R2X Wash VW - variable output from 2600k to 6000k

Force of Nature Roadshow


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

Next Up is Portman Lights https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/282835712732284/



Highlights:

P1 Retro
P2 hexaline
P3 Pix3l
P1 mini LED


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

April 21st at 1:30PM EDT. AC Lighting https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/1526455777514501/



Highlights:

Chroma-Q
Space Force onebytwo
ColorForce II
StudioForce II
Vista 3 Console Software

Prolights
eclipseFS
PixieWash XB

Follow-Me Remote Followspot Tracking Solutions
Luminex
Luminode
Araneo

ProLyte Truss
Stage Dex

Jands Stage CL Console
Lumenradio
MoonLite

and now a Manfrotto / Avenger Distributor


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

Next up is Vitec Group https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/3074878899238436/



Highlights

LitePanel Products
Gemini 1x1 soft 
Gemini 2x1 
Astra
Brick bi-color ENG Light


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

Next up is ARRI https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/647026019209710/



Highlights

Arri Academy offered for free with classes by Richard Cadena


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

Next up is High End Systems https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/689636011851062/



Highlights

SolaHyBeam
SolaPix Family
TurboRay


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

Next up is hazebase https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/225789162058032/



Highlights

Base Hazer Pro
Base Touring
Base Low Pro


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

Next up is X-Laser https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/530689834260592/



Highlights:

Xlerate Software - Completely Free!
Design Challenge - Create and submit an amazing design using the XLERATE software and you could win a Skywriter HPX M-2 ($2478 value!)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 21, 2020)

@mikewoodld is hosting a Virtual Happy Hour tonight at 8pm EDT with Chauvet, ARRI, High End Systems, and 4-Wall to discuss the videos from today.








Virtual Happy Hour: 4Wall Vendor Showcase Discussion (Tuesday)

Join @mlbergerld, @limelightwired, @mikewoodld, and @chriswernerdesign for a daily wrap-up discussion of @4wall's #VirtualVendorShowcase TONIGHT @ 5pm Pacific / 8pm Eastern!⁠ ⁠ This evening, we'll be joined by folks from @arri, @chauvet_pro...



www.controlbooth.com


----------



## Kyla Werrett (Apr 22, 2020)

dvsDave said:


> April 21st at 1:30PM EDT. AC Lighting https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/1526455777514501/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave, thank you for sharing this information. If anyone has any questions, please contact A.C. Lighting Inc.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

First up today at 1:06pm EDT is Disguise. https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/157615768981624/



Highlights

Overview of the Disguise media platform, phenomenal graphics, and effects
made of up the software on hardware, and over 70 different integration options, like Notch
Offering free webinars on the https://disguise.one


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Next up is Grand Majestic FX https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/529113581138822/



Highlights:

http://www.grandmajesticfx.com/
Quickshot handheld launch tube with nice safety features
AirCannon twin launcher shoots streamers or confetti
Cyclofetti - Continuous launch of up to 5 pounds of loose confetti


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Next up is Blackout Lighting Console https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/2529608197145710/



Highlights

Full-sized console for the iPad
Sends Art-Net or sACN over the network
Very elegant UI


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Next up is Apollo Design https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/1673887359418207/



Highlights

Introducing people to Apollo Design's sister companies, Blue Pony and Avid Labs
Can fab up pretty much anything you can think of!
Joel showed off some pretty incredible 3D printed parts!
Apollo has _TEN_ lasers for cutting gobos and other materials!
Lots of contract manufacturing of challenging items!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Next up is ADJ https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/519601702056016/



Highlights:


Starring @rsmentele - House of Worship Market Manager for ADJ
Robert walks us through the things you need to consider when choosing fixtures for House Lighting applications, including
Function (just illumination or do you need to set a mood with color?)
Layout (what obstacles are in the ceiling, how tall is the ceiling, what lenses do we need)
Control (what data control does the fixture need)
Emergency Lighting Code needs to be addressed
Duty Cycle (most entertainment fixtures aren't meant to be on all the time, nor are they certified for recessed or enclosed applications)
Power (do we need a power relay system?)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Up next, Epson Projectors https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/1112747959111354/



Highlights:

L20000U Laser projector features autotiling alignment using an onboard camera!
New addition just started shipping: 3 chip LCD 4K 12000 lumen laser projector
Launching this summer, 30000 lumen L30000U
Insanely ultra-short throw lens you just have to see to believe!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Next up, Elation Professional https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/164771494824737/



Highlights

A message of support and connection during this time. 
the Rayzer 760 and the Proteus Razer 760 with a SPARKLED array that provides a seriously WOW effect!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Next up is Astera https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/231868361464815/



Highlights:

New Scenes Feature allows you to change multiple fixture effects with a single click with their AsteraApp
New NYX Bulb (not even up on their website yet)
Dual power, either E27 socket or USB powerbank
10w RGB + Mint + Amber
CRMX / WirelessDMX Built in
Optional powerstation can power it and can be mounted either standing up or hanging


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 22, 2020)

Last one for today, Rosco https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/542061913412648/



Highlights

Three Ways You Can Create Hope with Light
7pm Thank you Hour in many cities can use Gobos, Rosco has special Gobos for Hope series
Rosco LED Tape around the rim of window or Rosco Flourescent Gel Sleeves
Use Gels or LEDs to light up buildings.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

First out of the gate today is Martin Professional https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/250283822757223/



Highlights:

ELP-WW & ELP-CL
Mac Aura XB
Mac Viper Wash DX
Encore Performance
Mac Quantum Profile
P3 System Controller
VDO Atomic Dot
BRAND NEW! Mac Aura PXL (includes a ludicrous mode!)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Next up is The Light Source https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/510773596270655/



Highlights:

Mega-Coupler Grounder (won Best Widget at NAMM 2020)
Gym Light Cage (protective cage for performance lights)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Up next is SpoTrack https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/245362743499781/



Highlights

I honestly don't know what to say, if you haven't seen the SpoTrack, you've_ got _to check it out. They had more features all the time and their support is fantastic!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Next up is Tyler Truss Systems https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/635568677002577/



Highlights

Gates (20° ,22.5°, 30°, 45°, 60°, 90° lengths available)
60° gates + Steel Plates can create a low cost 3 way corner block
TV Truss has a backbone in the middle for LED walls available in 16" steel and 12" aluminum


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Next up is Vari-Lite and Strand Lighting https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/235401224240197/



Highlights

VL5LED Wash
SmartColor system is incredibly powerful. 
LED Blade Lights provide some incredible eye candy!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Next up is Drape Kings https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/249289723114242/



Highlights

showing off backdrop options for video conferencing
Pipe and Drape
Vinyl
Green Screen
AV-Drop

Brand New Truss Weight Bricks wrapped in Rubber!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Next up is TMB https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/540722440205448/



Highlights

Brand New! ProPlex GBS
Super Easy and preconfigured for the entertainment industry out of the box!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Up next is Calzone Case Co https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/610129349847734/



Highlights

Featured in many movies, including the nuclear material case from back to the future!
Great breakdown of the features and protective options
The Structural integrity test is fantastic and they just keep escalating the tests!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Last one for today is RatPac https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/534803497413301/



Highlights

New Products
Unity Boxes (Watch the video, the sheer amount of features are staggering)
Satellite


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2020)

Don't forget to join @mikewoodld and company for a daily wrap-up discussion of @4wall's #VirtualVendorShowcase TONIGHT @ 5pm Pacific / 8pm Eastern!⁠ 

Details here: https://www.controlbooth.com/events/virtual-happy-hour-4wall-vendor-showcase-discussion-thursday.62/


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Today is the last day of the 4Wall Virtual Vendor Showcase, and we have Robe up first at 1pm Eastern.

https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/4009623105716226/



Highlights

Esprite Series with worlds first Transferable Light Engine
Hotspot Gobo Lens changes the look of the output from flat to a hotspot


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is Lex Products https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/2656317661320139/



Highlights

TRUE1 Tee Adapters
powerCON Tee Adapters
The LOpSter Trap (combines the electrical power distro lunch bones with a Swisson opto-splitter all in one box)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is Ultratec https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/223764565548674/



Highlights

Radiance Hazer Touring System
Eclipse Low Fog Generator
G3000 Fog Generator
Lots of Fluid options
Premier Fog Effects Generator
Fog Curtain
Fog Blade
Swivel Bracket
Silent Storm Snow Machine
True North Snow Machine
Turbo Fan with optional Fan Snow Machine
Bubble Master
Versa Fan
Le Torcia handheld torch
Dry Icer
Ultra Handy Fogger
Power Fog 9D


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is SGM https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/247526296565702/



Highlights

G-7 BeAst (Beam and Strobe fixture)
P-10
Q-10


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is S4 Lights https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/278283839852247/



Highlights

Foundations in Christmas lights, extensible to all sorts of architainment purposes
Showed off some fantastic controllable multi-channel Christmas light strings
impressive Data and Power runs for light strings


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is Fiilex https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/619557935290614/



Highlights

Q5 Color Fresnel (shipping in June, more details will be available soon)


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Up next, USHIO America. https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/3039773819394670/



Highlights

Showing off their latest FollowSpots, including the new SAI-500, a mid-throw 500w LED spotlight that avoids halation on the spot edges. Very clean output.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is Reidel Communications https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/167662364496946/



Highlights

Bolero Intercom System
Case Study with Hillsong in Australia


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 24, 2020)

Next up is Antari https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/226932888372520/



Highlights

Talking about their new industrial cleaning product "Air-Guard". It's a disinfectant fog. Uses the AG700 or AG800 fogger and FLD05 fluid. Not on their website yet, but more info here.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 24, 2020)

Last, but certainly not least, is Inner Circle Distribution https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/3452545558135877/



Highlights

Madrix Lighting Control System with their new "Radar" RDM features.
Smoke Factory Fog and Hazer Line.
Astera Lighting products
Portman Lighting... Can never get @dvsDave to stop drooling over the tungeston beauty
Selby Guard Rain protection domes
Minuit Une IVL Square. This product is amazing and hard to describe... check out this video.


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

gafftaper said:


> Portman Lighting... Can never get @dvsDave to stop drooling over the tungeston beauty



Ahh, the P-1 Retro Lamp, so delightfully warm and wonderful!!!


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 24, 2020)

Don't forget tonight is the last 4Wall Virtual Happy Hour hosted by @mikewoodld and company for a daily wrap-up discussion of @4wall's #VirtualVendorShowcase TONIGHT @ 5pm Pacific / 8pm Eastern!⁠

Details here: https://www.controlbooth.com/events/virtual-happy-hour-4wall-vendor-showcase-discussion-friday.63/


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 28, 2020)

First of all, 4Wall says thank you to everyone who participated and commented on the videos! The ControlBooth community was definitely noticed by the participants, so everyone who participated, thank you!




Secondly, there's an Awards Show on Friday at 12:30 EDT (9:30am PDT) 

https://www.facebook.com/4Wall.Entertainment/videos/244663433561013/


----------

